# Why use bushings instead of bearings



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

If you were cutting a pattern why use those insert bushings instead of a bit with a top mount bearing?
Are bushings used mainly to make it easier to control the depth of the cut?
.......just askin' when to use one method instead of the other.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can use them with bits that don't have and/or can't accept bearings, like a spiral bit for example. If you are dovetailing with a jig then you need them for that too.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you are using a fixture or pattern, it is much easier to damage it with a bearing guided bit than when using a template guide bushing. 

Not all bits have bearings, like core box, v groove, etc. and templates are an easy way to guide them

You can sneak up on a cut with templates, do a rougher pass with a larger diameter, then shift to a smaller for the finish pass


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks guys. That helps. I obviously don't use a router much......... not yet anyway.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

All the above answers are correct but there are other things that can be achieved , for example, this clock. The groove in the template was routed 1mm wider than the template guide diameter. Whilst routing, the guide was being pressed against the outside of the groove then for the final fine cut it was held against the inside of the groove giving a really good finish which only required fine sanding.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent points. Another lesson learned. 

Starting a bowl with a guide bushing and then converting to a bearing guided bowl bit saves wear and tear on the template as well.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

JFPNCM said:


> Excellent points. Another lesson learned.
> 
> Starting a bowl with a guide bushing and then converting to a bearing guided bowl bit saves wear and tear on the template as well.


BobJ used to laugh at me for recommending Bondo for repairing templates, but it works perfectly


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@kp91

Good idea to keep in mind. Thanks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That is true Jon but I found that the bearing leaves a mark that has to be sanded out.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob and I were at one with this method of template repair.


----------

